

Ask HN: What Should I Do With Xcode? - guojh0570

Yesterday, I wrote some codes in C, just to develop myself. I wrote and pressed Run, I wrote and pressed..<p>Then I found the memory I can use is less and less. Even I closed Xcode, the memory wasn't back on its feet.<p>I have 4G memory. So I wander, what's wrong with it? It's my fault or something else? And what should I do?
======
ankurdhama
Put some effort into learning Emacs (or Vim) and forget about Xcode if you
really care about not being frustrated.

~~~
guojh0570
I code Common Lisp and Scheme in Emacs, Python in Vim.

I just want to try C programming, after I'm good at C, I may turn to Emacs.

